# О подборе упражнений для шейного отдела позвоночника



## L.U. (27 Окт 2007)

Нашла информацию о подборе упражнений для шейного отдела.  Может быть по тому же принципу надо подбирать упражнения и для других отделов позвоночника?

"Для того чтобы понять, насколько вам подходят упражнения, нужно внимательно следить за своим состоянием и ощущениями. Может случиться, что в результате упражнения боль перейдет с одного участка, например с плеча или руки, на другой, например на центр шеи. Иными словами, боль либо локализуется, либо централизуется. Централизация боли - хороший знак. Если после упражнений боль переходит с различных участков тела на центр спины, значит, вы правильно их делаете и комплекс вам подходит.
Если боль такая сильная, что вы с трудом поворачиваете голову и не можете найти удобное положение лежа, упражнения нужно выполнять очень медленно и осторожно.
Сначала боль усилится - это нормальная реакция, и к ней нужно быть готовым. Через какое-то время, обычно в первом подходе, она пройдет, по крайней мере до начального уровня. Как только боль централизуется, она начнет быстро проходить.
Если после первого ухудшения боль не проходит или даже усиливается, рассредоточиваясь по разным участкам тела, обратитесь за помощью к специалисту. Таким образом, если после упражнений самочувствие ухудшается, боль не проходит  и распространяется на локти и руки, упражнения вам не подходят.
Если вы уже довольно долго страдаете от боли в шее (несколько недель или месяцев), то не стоит рассчитывать на мгновенное исцеление. При условии, что вы правильно выполняете упражнения, результат появится несколько позже - через пару недель.
Пробовать упражнения лучше сидя, а когда освоите, их можно выполнять как сидя, так и стоя - как вам больше нравится.
Начиная комплекс упражнений, нужно на время отменить другие физические нагрузки, например, вашу обычную зарядку или занятия спортом. Продолжить обычный образ жизни можно только тогда, когда боль полностью пройдет.
Будьте готовы к возникновению новых болей. Они другого происхождения и обычно чувствуются в тех местах, где до этого не было проблем. Дело в том, что начали работать мышцы, которые до этого не использовались. Через несколько дней боль пройдет."


----------



## Ell (27 Окт 2007)

*О подборе упражнений*

Я категорически против боли при ЛФК.
Плюс непонятна фраза об отмене привычной зарядки и занятий спортом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2007)

*О подборе упражнений*

Мне нравится.


----------

